# 2009 Show, Expo, Festival and Conclave List



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

I had to put this together for an outdoors magazine. Thought it might be useful to this board as several events are within a days drive. 

JANUARY 2009
Jan 8-11, San Mateo Sportsmens Expo (ISE) San Mateo, County Event Center, San Mateo, CA. Times: Thu-Fri 11am-7pm, Sat 10am-7pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, $7 ages 13-17. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com.
Jan 9-11, Denver Fly Fishing Show, Denver Merchandise Mart, Denver, CO. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Jan 16-18, Marlborough Fly Fishing Show, Royal Plaza Centre, Marlborough, MA. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Jan 22-25, Denver Sportsmens Expo (ISE), Colorado Convention Center, Denver, CO. Times: Thu-Fri 12noon-8pm, Sat 10am-8pm, Sun 10am-5pm. $15 adults, $7 ages 13-17. Fly Fishing Theatre, Fly Tying Theatre. Exhibitors, casting pool. Website: www.sportsexpos.com. 
Jan 23-25, Somerset Fly Fishing Show, Garden State Exhibit Center, Somerset, NJ. Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult. Website: www.flyfishingshow.com.
Jan 24-25, Atlanta Fly Fishing Show (Castlow), Gwinnett Civic Center, Gwinett, GA. Show hours: Sat 9am-5pm, Sun 10am-5pm. Website: www.castlow.com.
Jan 26, Texoma Tie-In, Eisenhower State Park, Sherman, TX. Times: 9am-4pm. Sponsored by the Red River Fly Fishers and Texas Parks and Wildlife. Expert fly tiers and beginning instruction available. Free admission, includes free fishing to Lake Texoma. Website www.rrff.org.
Jan 31, Kentuckiana Fly Fishing Show, 9am-5pm, Holiday Inn Airport Convention Center, Louisville, KY. Seminars, exhibits, fly tying, casting. $6 adults, children and military free. Sponsored by Derby City Fly Fishers. Special guest: Maclauley Lord. Website: www.derbycityflyfishers.com

FEBRUARY
Feb 5-8, Eastern Fishing & Outdoor Expo, DCU Center, Worcester, MA.
Feb 6-8, Bellevue Fly Fishing Show, Meydenbauer Center, Bellevue, WA. Show hours Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult per day. 
Feb 7, Acadiana Fly Fishers Conclave, 9am-4pm, Grace Presbyterian Church Hall, Lafayette. Seminars, fly tying, casting, raffles. Free admission. Sponsored by Acadiana Fly Rodders of Lafayette. Website: acadianafly.blogspot.com. 
Feb 7, Texas Fly Tying Festival, 8:30am-4:30pm, Bethany Christian Church, Houston TX. Seminars, vendors, and over 80 featured tiers. Free admission. Website: www.texasflyfishers.org.
Feb 14-15, Little Mo Fly Fishing Fest, Community Hall, Murfreesboro, AR. Sat 9am-7pm, Sun casting workshop TBA. Fly tying, seminars, casting, food, refreshments. $5 admission. Website: www.littlemissouriflyfishing.com.
Feb 14-15, Portland Fly Fishing Show, Oregon Convention Center, Portland, OR. Show times Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult per day, $25 two day pass, discounts for children, scouts, military, family.
Feb 21-22, International Custom Rod Builder Show, The Show Place Center, High Point, NC.
Feb 21-22, Pasadena Fly Fishing Show, The Pasadena Center, Pasadena, CA. Show times: Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult, $25 two-day pass, discounts for children, scouts, military, family.
Feb 27-Mar 1, Pheasanton Fly Fishing Show, Alameda County Fairgrounds, Pheasaton, CA. Show times: Fri 10am-6pm, Sat 9am-5:30pm, Sun 9am-4:30pm. $15 adult per day, $25 two-day pass, $35 three-day pass, discounts for children, scouts, military, family.

MARCH
Mar 7, Red Stick Conclave, 8:30am-4:00pm, LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, Baton Rouge, LA. Sponsored by Red Stick Fly Fishers. Free admission. Programs, fly tying, casting, kayak demos, pond fishing, food and refreshments. Featured speakers: Chrystal Murray, Capt. Danny Wray, James Buice, Rick Dillard. Website: www.rsff.org.
Mar 7, Texas Fly Fish. 9:00am-5:00pm, Texas Freshwater Fisheries Center, Athens, TX. Fly tying, seminars, exhibitors, casting. Sponsored by Texas Parks and Wildlife. Website: www.texasflyfish.org.
Mar 7-8, Midwest Fly Fishing Expo, Macomb Community College Expo Center, Warren, MI. Sponsored by Michigan Fly Fishing Club. Fly tying, seminars, exhibitors. $10 admission. Featured speakers Gary Borger, Oscar Feliu, Bob Jacklin, Jim Teeny. 
Mar 13-14, Northwest Fly Tyer and Fly Fishing Expo, Linn County Expo Center, Albany, OR. Sponsored by Oregon Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Over 150 tiers, indoor casting pools, seminars, exhibitors, raffles, silent auctions and more.
Mar 19-21, Sowbug Roundup, Redeemer Lutheran Church Family Life Center, Mt Home, AR. Sponsored by North Arkansas Fly Fishers club. Times: 9am-4pm Thu-Sat. Over 100 fly tiers, seminars, casting, exhibitors. $5 adults for all 3 days, under 12 free. Website: www.northarkansasflyfisher.org.
Mar 21, Fredericksburg Fly Fishing Show, 9am-5pm, $5 admission. National Guard Armory, Fredericksburg, VA. Sponsored by the Falmouth Flats Fly Fishers. Fly tying, casting, exhibitors. Featured speakers Lefty Kreh, Harry Robertson, Brian Horsley. 

APRIL
Apr 17-18, East Idaho Fly Tying & Fishing Expo, Shilo Inn, Idaho Falls, ID. Free admission. Fly tying, programs, workshops, exhibits. Website: www.srcexpo.com.

MAY
May 1-2, Smallmouth Rendezvous & Fly Tying Extravaganza, Community Building, Tahlequah, OK. Times: 8:30am-4:00pm Fri-Sat. Sponsored by Northeast Oklahoma Fly Fishers. A dedicated warmwater fishing event with fly tying, programs, exhibitors. Website: www.oksmallmouthbass.com.
May 1-2, Washington Fly Fishing Fair, Ellensburg, WA. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, women's activities. Sponsored by the Washington Council Federation of Fly Fishers. Website: www.washingtoncouncilfff.org.
May 15-17, Federation of Fly Fishers Gulf Coast Expo, Lakefront Civic Center, Lake Charles, LA. Show hours: Sat-Sun 8:30am-4:30pm. $5 adult per day, free for youth and military. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, women's activities. Sponsored by the Gulf Coast Council FFF. Special guests: Stu Apte, Nick Curcione, Bob Popovics, Wanda Taylor. Website: www.gulfcoastfff.org.
May 29-31, Federation of Fly Fishers Southeast Conclave, Callaway Gardens, Pine Mountain, GA. Show hours: Sat-Sun 8:30am-4:30pm. $5 adult per day, free for youth. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, raffles, auction, women's activities. Sponsored by the Southeastern Council FFF. Website: www.fffsec.org.

JUNE
Jun 20, Texoma On The Fly IV, Eisenhower State Park, Sherman, TX. Time 9am-4pm. Sponsored by Red River Fly Fishers and Texas Parks and Wildlife. Programs, fly tying demos and classes, casting, exhibitors. Fishing on premises. Website: www.rrff.org.

JULY
Jul 28-Aug 1, International Federation of Fly Fishers Fly Fishing Show & Conclave, Loveland, CO. Website: www.federationconclave.org

AUGUST
Aug 22-23, Texas Fly Fishing Expo, Arlington Convention Center, Arlington, TX. Show hours: 9:00am-4:30pm. Sponsored by the Dallas Fly Fishers and Fort Worth Fly Fishers clubs. Programs, workshops, fly tying demos, fly casting, and exhibitors. Website: www.dallas-flyfishers.org.

OCTOBER
Oct 2-3, Federation of Fly Fishers Southern Conclave, Baxter County Fairgrounds, Mountain Home, AR. Show hours: 8:30am-4:30pm. $10 per day/ $5 under 18. Workshops and some activities extra. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Southern Council FFF. Website: www.southerncouncilfff.org.
Oct 17-19, Oktoberfisch Fly Fishing Festival, Morgan Park, Junction, TX. Sponsored by the Fredricksburg Fly Fishers. Fly fishing lessons, tying demos, casting, fishing. Website: www.fredricksburgflyfishers.org.
Oct TBA, Florida FFF Conclave. Programs, fly tying, casting clinics, exhibitors, youth and women's activities, and more. Sponsored by Florida Council FFF. Website: www.fffflorida.org.


----------

